# Sharks Sharks and Sharks!!



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Went out on the boat friday night with Jack (sunshine16) and a few buddies and really got into the sharks. We landed about 10 and had about 15 more just grab it and spit it. We were fishing cut ladyfish on deep spots in the bay with a lot of chum out. We had a monsterous blacktip pull us around for 30 minutes but he tail whipped it as we were trying to boat him but anyways had a great time and fished until 3am. Not done yet though, woke up 2 hours later to fish on base with my friend Devon and we got a 6 foot, 2inch bull shark off the pier and another monsterous blacktip that i lost as we were trying to land him but oh well it was a great fight :thumbsup:









































































btw if you saw this while you were driving through pensacola it was me..


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I love the shark on the car. Just awesome


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

haha we were getting some pretty crazy looks driving through pensacola


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

The shark on the car was brilliant!hahaha


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

Is that the new Nissan Shark? That picture is very cool! Great job.


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

OMG Shark Hood Ornaments!


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

Sweet!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

ROFL, shark on the top!!!!!!!!!! I would have loved seeing the looks on peoples faces as you drove home with that.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Nice.


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

Are bull sharks and black tips worth eating, or is that just for fun?


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

I usually just let them go cause there too much work to bleed out and clean but my friend wanted the jaws from this one so we took him home and cleaned him. The meat is tasty but I would suggest soaking it in milk for 24 hours first to kill the strong flavor


----------



## danielp (Jul 19, 2012)

Awesome post! love the shark rack!!


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

hahahaha thats awesome


----------



## tofer (Oct 7, 2009)

Haha nice car pic! One less to worry about in the surf. Next time you might want to bleed and gut immediately, it'll help the meat keep a little better. I thought black tip was pretty tasty, and mako is awesome, but never tried bullshark since hearing it was bad. Guess you never know until you try it.


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

I usually bleed them right away but we had to transport it on top of the car so I didnt wanna risk getting juices all over the car... a dead bullshark on top of the car whole is bad enough haha


----------

